# Alabama On-Road Racing



## skillet22429 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Alabama Hobby Raceway On-Road Racing*

yall said start one so i did.......here it goes......


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

Trinty Reflex all together and ready to run. Wouldnt you know there calling for rain next saturday on the 10 day forcast. BUMMER !!!!!!!


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Left turner. ASC Touring done and ready. Yea i see that forecast bout makes me sick.Maybe by then it'll change.


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

remember, we all live in the south If you don't like the weather wait 10 min it will change!


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

Hey slider, what didi you do about your tire problem?


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Ya'll don't be jinxing us already now---I'll be running stock touring.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

We will Pray It don't rain.


----------



## ts (Sep 28, 2001)

Slider, What classes you guys running on the roadcourse? Rubber tire/foam tires?


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

Running,elec.tc , nitro tc, im gonna bring a 1/12 scale and try it(may be too rough). I ran rubber last time on nitro tc ,gonna try foams this time. There are acouple of 4300 brushless running with stock.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

ts.I really don't know what all they have been running as for classes. I believe they have been running just whatever. Till there are enough to start making classes. I may be wrong. If so somebody correct me please.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

That's pretty much it SLIDER. We've had some slow months, now it's picking back
up. Not worring about being strict on the classes, although I don't know much
about onroad rules yet either, I'll let COOPERS and LAKE determine when and how
we're going to set them up. Right now it's just good to see some faces running.
Looks like I'm going to be running onroad for the next few race weeks, 'cause two
of my 3 offroad cars are out of commision.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

B.A. Sanders. Gotta keep a spare engine on hand for when they break,cause we know they will,it's just when. Has anyone Tried those wonderful Takeoffs on the onroad? I know there worthless as tit's on a bore hog,as far as oval touring.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

What do you mean by "takeoffs"?


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

B.A. Sanders said:


> What do you mean by "takeoffs"?



Take Off Tires 


That is the name of the most common used touring tire. they come in differnet compounds and are ranged by temp. cs-22 for colder surface and cs-32 for hot. they have also come out with a RP series that dont last as long as CS tires but suppose to give better grip. they come premounted or you can buy them in pairs un-mounted. Ed sells them at SCU and that's what everyone uses.


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

B.A. Sanders said:


> What do you mean by "takeoffs"?


 You takeoff whats left and put another one on after a hit

Awhile back we tried a spec tire for the tourning cars on the oval to help with the high cost of tire. BSR's was the shizzel but at 30+ a pair it scared people away.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

! Starpower.I know all about the take-offs. I just plain don't like em.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

Slider, believe it or not the last two times i raced it did the best with bsr,s on the front and takeoffs on the rear.(that was running nitro tc, going to try foams this weekend).


----------



## skillet22429 (Jul 30, 2002)

whenever pan car picks back up, i got one raceready, and one in progress of rebuilding......

team svr


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

slider, emailed you some pics.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Left Turner. That's Cool. The hood is just,well Im still laughing. What time you gettin to the track Sat?


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Slider you going to make the drive Sat., looks like the rain is moved to Sun. I will get out there myself about 12-1. I am going to try and work the dirt oval again just incase anyone wants to race it. I am still working on the sprinter, just have not had the time to get it where I want it. Work and work around the house and then fishing hunting racing. I want to pop that wing on ther Drake 2 and let it rip.

Lake


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Mclake. Yes Im gonna make the drive. I can't take it anymore. It will be my first time on the onnroad. So i will try and keep outta ya'lls way. Till i get a feel for it. Lake do you run a TC-3 if so Kinda put me in a ballpark on a gear. Thanks


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello there Xtremercracing. Whatcha been up to? Missed not racin with ya.


----------



## Xtremercracing (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like the weathers gonna be okay for saturday. Planning on running the buggy or truck on the oval if enough shows.

I'll get up with you Brent to let you know if I need you to go ahead and sign me in. I might not be able to make it by start time. Its usually close to 2:00 before I leave the pit.


----------



## Xtremercracing (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey Slider, I miss it bad. Work don't allow me to get out like I use too. I've got a Losi XXXS I might have to get ready if theres going to be a lot of onroad cars running. I'll bring it just in case. Got a good set of wore out tires on it I could finish off.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys for the "takeoff" info. Slider, don't worry, this will be my first time
running onroad too.

Extreme, just let me know, call me on the radio.

As some of you know, we've had computer problems and wasn't able to use it
the last race. I've gotten another one and have someone working on it now.
He told me he would have it working for this weekend, so keep fingers crossed
and someone bring a stop watch just in case. Also anyone that's coming, if
you have a shop light that's on a stand, please bring it. Dark just about got us
last time on the onraod. Also I have my hands on 10 gallons of sealer, soon as 
we get a chance, we'll put it on (but not this Sat.). Will see everyone Sat.

Brent


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey Slider I have not really found a gear that I like yet, I will look tomorrow,today (man I need to goto bad) and let you know. Mike good to see you are still around, hope to see you out there Sat.

Lake


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

slider, should be there about noon.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Sounds Good to me.I'll be there around that time.


----------



## Xtremercracing (Jun 13, 2003)

Brent I've got a shop light on stands thats got 2 lights on top of the tree that can be rotated to point where you need them. I'll bring them with me.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Great, thanks.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

We'll First time on onnroad.Enjoyed looking foward to doing it again. Was great to see some old faces. and alot of new faces. special thanks to,and im bad with names, the ones from smoke city who worked on the track. Thanks.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

What a great night of racing!!!! Had lots of folks, great turnout!!!! For those of you
that missed it, here's what we had:

Six touring stock, four touring nitro, five 1/8 scale buggy, and six monster offroad.
There was some insane racing on all four races. We run 10 minute mains on the 
offroad. Here's your winners:

Touring Stock- Brent Sanders (by default, wasn't because of my driving, lol--Mark
Holt had this one in the bag if he wouldn't have broke out, he lapped me twice!)

Touring Nitro- Bill Bailey

1/8 Scale Buggy(10 minute main)- Scott Foshee (had 2 lap lead over everyone.
2nd and 3rd had a .1 second difference, NOT 1 minute, NOT 1 second, but
1/10th of a second!! Great racing ya'll.)

Monster Offroad- Brandon Reed

Lots of fun, we need to thank Bill Bailey for the awesome work on the onroad!

See ya'll next time!


----------



## nashwarrick (Jan 29, 2006)

where do ya race in al. im in tennessee


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

nashwarrick. www.hobbyraceway.com In Tuscaloosa Al.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

NASHWARRICK, if you think you want to come, just email me: [email protected]
and I can give you directions, what we race, times, dates, etc. Our website says
some of this but the directions have not been updated yet. Of course we talk on
here more than anything, LOL.

Brent


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

Sorry i missed it, was all ready to come , car was ready and all loaded then somthing came up. Had to drive by there on the way and on the way back, looked like the biggest crowd in a while. Hope its like that next time .


----------



## Cooper-S (Oct 22, 2004)

I think Brent about said it all...

Thanks to Brent and Scott for keeping things going on a fast pace.

We managed to pack alot of racing into a fairly short period of time.

Ron- We missed you... I hope to get the bugs worked out of my new Serpent for next time.

Bill - Please keep us updated if you are planning to come out and work on the on-road this weekend.

Have a good week...

Steve


----------



## Xtremercracing (Jun 13, 2003)

Nice to see some old faces as well as new ones. I had a good time dispite XXXS in such bad shape. Got some of the bugs worked out of it. Put a new servo saver on, different Rx, and esc., matched shocks. All I need is a set of tires and some track time to fine tune my driving skills. It's a lot different than dirt oval. Hope to be ready to run next time.

Thanks Slider for the pit space.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Appreciate the lights Xtreme, they came in handy. I'll get them to you by this weekend.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Anytime Extremercracing. Man it was good to see ya again. Well hopefully I will learn to quit hitting those walls.Hopefully got car better than first outting.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

You had me a lap down SLIDER, like I said, I only won by default. I was dead last
the whole main!


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

You Know For the first time,I can honestly say onroad isn't as easy as it appears. alot of thought has to go in to everything you do. Which is great.It Dang sure ain't boring.Im looking foward to the next time. Now i remember why they call a person a NEWBIE!!! It was all new to me!!!


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Practice makes perfect!!!!


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

RACE DAY!!!!! Awww, wrong saturday.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

One more week!!!!

Anyone know if Bill was going to the track today to do some work?


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

B.A. I Haven't heard.But Only a crazy person works in this cold ole windy day. BUURRRR!!!!


----------



## Cooper-S (Oct 22, 2004)

I am going to ride over and check...
I'll give Brent a call if anyone is there...

Steve


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

Slow in here and game talking in offroad, evrybody must be all ready for saturday.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Left Turner. Im ready.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Ya'll get'em ready. Wished LEFTY had an electric, 'cause I'd l ike to rub some paint
with him! LOL


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

B.A.Sanders. Go to alabama oval and answer 4sureracing ? Thanks


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

B.A Sanders. Me and Lefty Turner gonna rub some paint weather he has a electric or not. Just gotta do it!!!!!! We will put em on the oval for that matter and rub a tad.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

I hear Ya!!!! By the way I got on the oval thread, thanks.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

How come evryone wants to mess up my paint job? Well,ya got to catch me first! lol


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Well Lefty.I ain't never messed up your paint to much,That I can remember.But I still remember some head hunters when id put a new one on the track. I will wait till ya gettur scuffed up some. Then we can go racing. You put that on the oval and who will have to catch who!!!!LMK when your ready.lol


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, Bill must of done some work yesterday, onroad is looking great! Most all corners
are rounded off, more boards painted white, some of the infields are painted green!
Great looking job! Thanks Bill.

Brent


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

B.A Sanders. Man I went to track to day. WoW!!! Now that's Nice. Even Burnt me 2 packs on it. What a difference.yea buddy!!! BA what is about the average lap time for touring electric.I never even looked last time.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Between 15 and 17 seconds.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

Slider, can you say ROCKET? Man that little RB 12 can get it.Now if i can just set it up and learn to drive,lol.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

left turner. You make it to the track and try it today?


----------



## NitroBill (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi guys. Hows racing tomorrow besides cold and windy. I came over today and worked on the track some more. Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Xtremercracing (Jun 13, 2003)

Count me out for saturday. Too cold for me.


----------



## Cooper-S (Oct 22, 2004)

Hello All,

Gentelmen start your leaf blowers... we'll see if we can dry the track off tomorrow.

I will not be able to bring the trailer. Someone is using it to drag an old Mustang back from North Carolina...

Bring some sort of step stool to stand on if you have one.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Bill the track looks great. If someone has a barbeque fuel bottle, bring it. I have one
and a minature turbo heater with a 5' line. Someone can use the hand trucks and
hold the fuel bottle and follow the one with the heater to help dry things out. As
long as the rain stops we can run it and the crete oval. Not sure about the other
tracks yet. I'll try to bring our flat bed truck to stand on.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

We WILL be racing today. I pushed off the standing water and it'll be ready
for racing. See ya'll at 2pm.


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Alright there we have it, the onroad will be ready. Let get those jackets out and come on over to Hobby Raceway and rub some paint.

Lake


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

put some foams on those stadium trucks and run em on the on road


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Well Jinxed again. Gotta fix my Sons Broke truck.Ya'll have fun.


----------



## NitroBill (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey mclake. Those foams you tried are 40 shore or purple, 30mm rear and 26mm front. Try Stormer hobby, Orion fresh kicks. They have them for about $8.95. You can also go to Bruckner hobbies and get nitro shoes for $10.99. And the traction compound was Paragon. Hope that helps. Had a great time today, thanks everyone.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

had a blast today bill , the track looked great. Already ordered new gears, and some extras.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Did Not ya'll get any of that white stuff. We had white stuff falling from 2.00 on sometimes covering the ground for awhile did that till about 5.30. real nice weather to fix a truck. Have a good turnout?


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Slider he had a good turn out considering the weather. There were some fast laps put down. I belive Bill had a 13.3 with the nitro and Mark had a 13.7 with the electric. We had some good racing as usally. Thanks for all that come out and raced with the weather so cold and windy.

Lake


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

NEW RACERS+OLD RACERS+DIE HARD RACERS+CRAZY RACERS+COLD WEATHER=
A FUN RACING DAY!!!!!

Thanks to all of those that came out and supported the track. We had some 
great close racing in both nitro and electric classes.

Touring Stock (5 racers)- Mark Holt took home the gold. Fast lap times. Lake
and him were the two to watch all afternoon. Lake had fast lap times too, kept
loosing tires in the qualifiers, finally got them hooked up for the main. Both were
on the same lap the whole race. Both also were running on batteries that WERE
NOT peaked-thanks to the pushy and weather worried race director, lol. Lake had
a stronger bat but Holt held in there with 25 secs. to go and pulled it off.

Touring Nitro (5 racers)- Bill Bailey took home the gold. Steve and Ron gave a good fight all afternoon too, also had two newbie racers that did real well. 

Above, what Lake posted, is correct--real fast lap times. Electric touring had 21
laps and Nitro come in with 19 laps. These are track records, real fun classes to
watch. Also since the opening year (three weekends), we've drawn in 8 new racers,
I mean NEW, not ever raced before. Glad to have them. They seemed to enjoy
themselves. Thanks to the old school boys for making them feel welcome. Thanks
to those that came from out of town also. Really enjoyed the fellowship.

See ya'll next time!
Brent


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I am waiting on my Oval car, should be about 2weeks and I will be out with you guys.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

found out why my gears stripped. crankshaft slightly bent . not much but enough. oh well, new OS on the way.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Git'er done!!


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Good looking job Bill done on getting the sealer down. Thanks to MAC Hobbies for 
the 10 gallons of sealer and roller and thanks to Bill for his contibution and hard 
work.

NITROBILL, how many more gallons do you think it'll take to finish it???


----------



## NitroBill (Feb 11, 2006)

B.A. looks like it will take another 12- 5gal pails. I could not use all of the ones I picked up from you. They were already going bad, They were like jelly. Claude has a buddy in the asphalt business. He is going to see if he will donate some.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

NITROBILL. I knew you couldn't stand it. Got a purty day and done Started puttin it down. Ain't seen it But I know it'll be fine. That green made it Okay?


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Done froze. Can't let that stuff freeze.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, I was worried about that. It staid at MAC hobbies in thier office since last
early fall when we first rebuilt the track.

NITROBILL, if you didn't use any of it, I think I can get Lowes to change it
out for us. If you did, no problem, just a thought.


----------



## NitroBill (Feb 11, 2006)

Which course are we racing the boats on Sat.


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

NitroBill we are going to race them on every track. I hope that the weather man has his days mixed up because its not looking good at the moment. We are going to try though so dont give up. Hey check you pm NitroBill.

Michael


----------



## Cooper-S (Oct 22, 2004)

Hello All,

It looks like the rain is going to be fairly steady according to the radar…

Check out: www.freeradar.com

No racing today.

All are welcome to come out and practice on Sunday. 

However, the Off-Road will probably still have standing water in some areas.

If you do come out, please do not get any mud on the On-Road. Bill has done a lot of work on it including applying some sealer. Any mud will slow that work down.

Hopefully we will have better luck in 2 weeks.

Steve


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

OK guys, I'm calling Mrs. Mother Nature, going to have a talk with her this week.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Also I got a "partial" driver's stand. It's 6' long and 4' wide with steps and rails on
one side and it's made of treated lumber. In good shape too. We can use it for now
or can use it as a race director stand in the middle of the four tracks, whatever...
BUT it was FREE!!!!!


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

Ordered my new G4 last friday and my new O.S. 12 came in, car should be here any day! Should have it ready for the next on road. B.A. , you got any 4x4,s or should i look at work?


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Always will take what we can get, anything helps.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Whats the G4?


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

RD logics mongoose, team magic g4 nitro touring.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Sweet looking car.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

Thanks, just hope it builds good, supped to get here tommorow then i can start the slow building process.


----------



## Cooper-S (Oct 22, 2004)

Ron,

The G4 looks good. What happened to the reflex?

I hope to run my Serpent some this weekend to try and get the setup figured out..

Steve


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

g4 is the updated reflex, eaiser to get parts for. still have the reflex.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

ok, this is as far as ive gotten so far.


----------



## Cooper-S (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks good Ron!

Can't wait to get out and rub some paint...

Are you going to paint the axels yellow?

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

You see that Ron? Steve already talking trash before you can even get it built.

Burned a couple of batts. today. The sealer made a difference on the front straight
and next two turns, really nice. Had a few practicing on the offroad, talked them
in coming next week I hope.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

whew, this car is fast. now i got to learn to drive it! yeah, steves always rubbing paint with whatevers near, cars,WALLS , ect....lol


----------



## Xtremercracing (Jun 13, 2003)

Ran a few packs on the on-road yesterday and today. It's a big change from just turning left. Might have to get a set of those foams for the XXXS.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

I tried the foams yesterday, now maybe I'll be able to give LAKE a run for his 
money!!LOL!


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*Address*

Ok guys, we have an official address now for Hobby Raceway.

2109 Hargrove Road East
Tuscaloosa, Al 35405

Also I'm applying for a Federal Tax ID number so we can become
an official Non-profit organization. Maybe that'll aid in other businesses 
in donating. That way they can get a right off if they help.

Any questions about anything, just pm me.

Thanks, Brent :thumbsup:


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Good luck Sanders, I have me a new/used toy on the way to give a try on the onroad. I have been wanting one for a while. Its electric that all you need to know. I will have her out there next next race day. Going out of town this weekend.

Lake


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

bet i know what it is, you were looking at it when i was. I wont tell.


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

What are you thinking there left?


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

ya got pm,d. was I right?


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

See how your so called friends treat ya, won't even tell you what he got.
I guess me and COOPER and HUB will have plenty of room in the trailer 
next time. :tongue: 


mclake said:


> Good luck Sanders, I have me a new/used toy on the way to give a try on the onroad. I have been wanting one for a while. Its electric that all you need to know. I will have her out there next next race day. Going out of town this weekend.
> 
> Lake


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Sanders you are right, I will not be there Sat. HEHE. You can bet that I will be burning some batteries the next week and getting the (toy) tooned and ready to race. I hope thats its as stuck as the TC3 was. I can always change back if not but it will be a little change around the track.

Lake


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Just leave me your TC3 so I can use it for spare parts while you're gone. HEHE!


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

B.A. Sanders. I think lake oughta leave it with ya as well.Just never know when ya might need a part or 2 or3 or4 Might even get down to using the chassis. Man that's what friends are for.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Has Bill Sealed all of the onnroad?


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

No that's a negative, not as of Sunday anyway. We need more sealer.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

Havent seen Bill on in awhile,You still out there?


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

All the rain has got him Down !!!!


----------



## NitroBill (Feb 11, 2006)

Im still here. Ill be down today if we dont get any rain. Claude is working out a deal with a friend of his for more sealer, like a 55 gal drum. Nice.


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Bill, well the part that you sealed looks great. Sorry that I did not make it this weekend. I will be ready next with my new Hpi Pro 4.

Lake


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*Racing Day the 11th*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Great day of racing. Had about 3 new comers again! That means in four race weekends we've brought in 10+ new racers young and old. Appreciate everyone coming and supporting our tracks. Also appreciate everyone's patience and help. We had some troubles with the lap counting on the offroad, but crete and onroad were great. It was a blast to see the crete getting run again! Good to see some old faces. Below are all the turn outs (posted the same on all our threads for simplicity)

CONCRETE: Mike Green took home the gold. Skillet and Slider had great 
running cars too. They all had several laps together running .2 seconds
or less-between 6.1's and 5.7's!!!!!!!! Great clean racing, very little turn marshalling!

ON ROAD: Mike Green again!!!! What a night for him, two great running 
cars! 

OFFROAD 1/8 SCALE BUGGY: Cory Stone (young driver, under 15 I think)
was able to keep it together-great driving! Brian Potts had the stronger running buggy but had to drop out before the main. Both are good racers.

OFFROAD MONSTER TRUCK: Cory Stone again! Had a great running truck,
kept running and no break downs. The other racers broke out. But hey,
that's what it's all about, keep them running and on all fours, and you can
win! Good job Cory!

Had fun, see ya'll next time. :wave:


----------



## Xtremercracing (Jun 13, 2003)

Enjoyed racing onroad. If it wasn't for Steve lending me his foamies I would have been all over the place. Thanks Steve. I looks like its gonna just be oval for me for a while. I sold my XXXS to the guy at the track who I let make a few laps after the main. You all should have a new onroad racer next race day.

Just curious Sanders what were my lap times or how many laps?


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

When I get home, I'll pull the sheet. I told Lake the other night that you had one 13.6 lap. I think one of the fastest. I'll double check.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Extreme, you had 12 laps. Two of which were 13.6 and 13.9. The rest were above
15's because you were waiting on me to catch up after I had broke. Best that I
had was a 15. I believe for this track 14 to 17 second laps are real good and 17 to 
20 laps in a 5min run. And that's being clean.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Going out to the track to do some work on the offroad tomorrow morning.
Any volunteers welcome, bring shovels and rakes.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Can't get the tractor out there today. Just going to get the wire fixed for the 
counting system, may do a little clean up too.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Got the offroad counting system back on line! See ya'll next weekend!
Let's have a good touring class too!! Gonna have to rub some paint with LAKE!


----------



## Xtremercracing (Jun 13, 2003)

Whats the fastest lap thats been turned in stock?


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll have to check with LAKE. The first opening races we had printer problems.
Mark Holt had some real good laps. But I think 13.6 is the fastest.


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Sanders I belive that you are correct.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*Lost And Found*

Last race day someone left a lock blade knife, about a 4" blade.
PM me the description if it's yours.


----------



## NitroBill (Feb 11, 2006)

Well guys I have sad sad news. I took a job where I have to work every Sat. I went back to working on Harleys at the Heart of Dixie Harley shop. This use to be my profession years ago. I have a long time friend who is the manager and he made me a good offer to go back. That dont mean I'm down and out, I will play sick sometimes, We will come down and run on Sundays some and I still want to finish the track, so don't count me out yet. I have had a great time and you are a good bunch of folks.


----------



## left turner (May 29, 2004)

Man!! I hate to here that, but i know work comes first. i just put together a new mongoose so i could keep up with you!


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Bill really hate to hear that. We all do wish the best for you, and you know that you are always welcome anytime.

Michael


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

BILL glad to hear you're doing something you enjoy, we all know out here that you
have to have a good job before you can have a hobby like this.  We won't count 
you out, come out anytime you want. I even don't mind if we can find enough
racers to come out on Sunday for a specialty race sometime on the onroad.
Good luck.


As for this weekend guys, we have some guys from Jackson, Mississippi coming up
to run stock touring, they called me yesterday. Let's show them a good time, but
don't take it easy on them!! LOL!!!!


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

Allways look foward to summertime. Maybe get the lights all working for some good ole Saturday night fun again.


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Guys I would like to thank all of you for coming and supporting Hobby Raceway. We had a great day for racing and some fast lap times that will hard to beat. To start off I belive that we had 23 racers that made up 4 classes. Starting with Stock Nascar Paul was the man of the night and took home the gold. Second we had Modified Buggy Terry had a strong buggy but was not in control in the main (because Bates took over the radio) and Chase pulled out a great win and took home the gold. Third we had the Stock touring class which was a very quick class, mainly because of the sippi guys that came over and showed us how to run our own track. Terry was the man of the night and took it all the way to the main where he lined up with 9 other racers. He drove almost flawless and took the gold home over the state line for now. Last but not lease was the 1/8 Scale Buggy class. Zack had a very fast buggy but Mike came on late in the main. Zack was just too much and took home the gold while dad was over in the pit just smiling away. Well I belive that just about gets it. Thanks again and check out the pictures, and if I missed anything or called you the wrong name, just contact Brent and he will get me stright. Hope to see you all out in well about 2 weeks for some more fun racing at Hobby Raceway.

Michael


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Just a Note.If anyone one is interested My TC4 Is in swap and sell.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Fellas, I picked up some used lumber from MAC Hobbies. It's from a previous deck
that was tore down, but there are several decent boards I think we can use.

Thanks for the donation guys.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

We WILL be there for racing today. Haven't seen the offroad track, but I'm sure it
got too much water, we'll run the crete and onroad for sure. So come on out!


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

OK guys, here is the low down for the weekend:

Thanks to all those that came to race in spite of the bad weather the night before.
Hope those in north Bama made it through ok. We did have one racer from Decatur,
glad to see you come Brandon(Gilyhantree).
We had a class of 3 nascars and a class of 5 touring cars.

NASCAR: Paul Hill (Slider) took home the gold, man was that ole #6 sticking to the
track! Ron and Brandon had fast cars too, some good passing going on. The rest
of you nascar racers need to come on, these guys are learning the track quick!!

STOCK TOURING: Michael Lake got the gold, had some 13.8 laps, run real consistant,
and broke no parts. Steve (CooperS) had a fast car too, he had 13.7 laps. And for
me, well I chunked two of my tires, two of Lake's tires, one of Lake's hub carriers, 
and in the main took the whole front right totally out! I need to stick to offroad!!
We also had a couple of new racers, glad to see them.

Had fun guys, hope to see ya'll again.

Brent


----------



## Mr Nitro (Aug 27, 2005)

Hate I missed it, wound up working Sat. Doesn't look I had a class anyway, maybe next time.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

What's up man, yep the offroad was a boating rink, but we probably could've run
the dirt oval though. Just about got the xxxnt broke in to rub some paint. Bringing
it out of retirement. LOL!


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Mr Nitro. need more than one thing to drive.Man I know you been there dun that. BUUUUTTT!!!!!


----------



## Mr Nitro (Aug 27, 2005)

I have more than one thing to drive, their just both for the offroad :wave:


Slider said:


> Mr Nitro. need more than one thing to drive.Man I know you been there dun that. BUUUUTTT!!!!!


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

MR NITRO, I can rub some paint with you now with unlimited monster truck, he he!!


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

I will get the water off the track and we will try to run. Shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*Saturday Racing*

Where were all the nascar guys? Man it was a beautiful day yesturday.
Offroad was flooded, onroad was ready but no touring cars, but the dirt
oval was ready for business!! First official race since last summer. Glad
to see it getting some use. We had two classes. High in the turns and 
straights were like a rub board, didn't have anything to prep it with 'cause
wasn't sure we were going to run it with the rain and all. But down low was smooth. Ended up adding water through the day. Here's how it went.

DIRT STOCK(electric 1/10 scale buggy): Hart Sims was the winner, only broke
one part the whole afternoon. Good clean racer. Another interesting thing
was his two sons were running against him. There was alot of fun racing
and trash talking (from the race director LOL) Wasn't sure of their ages:
9-12 and 14-16??? Really glad to see a family enjoy this hobby, mom was
taking pictures.

OPEN NITRO TRUCK(monster truck, 1/8 scale buggy, 4wd nitro stadium truck)
No stranger here: Hart Sims again with the gold. Wasn't sure which buggy
he was running, but again a good clean racer-consistent. We had an old
school racer just getting back into the hobby from out of town, was doing
good until he blew a motor! Gotta keep 'em running to come out on top!

Thanks to those that came, see ya'll next time.

Brent


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

oops!


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*Race schedule*

OK EVERYONE, IF YOU'VE CHECKED OUT OUR WEBSITE'S CALENDAR, YOU WOULD'VE NOTICED THAT WE HAVE AN EXTRA WEEKEND BETWEEN APRIL AND MAY. ALSO IT HAPPENS AGAIN BETWEEN JULY AND AUGUST AND SEPTEMBER AND OCTOBER. THIS OCCURED BECAUSE OF US WANTING TO RACE EVERY 2ND AND 4TH WEEKEND A MONTH SO WE COULD KEEP RACING CONSISTENT. WE ARE NOT SCHEDULED TO RACE THE 6TH OF MAY. KEEP A WATCH HERE AND AT WWW.HOBBYRACEWAY.COM FOR FURTHER INFO WETHER WE RACE AN EXTRA WEEKEND OR HAVE A WORK DAY. THANKS.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Made corrections in the above post, please re-read.


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Alright guys, on May 6, its the first weekend of May and a off week for racing. We are going to plan to have a day of work and fellowship. We need to get a drivers stand built for the onroad and check the other two for loose boards. We are also going to have the tractor out for a little dirt work on the offroad. We just really need to get out there and clean up a little. With the 2 day event coming up we don't want people to think that we race in a dump. Brent and I will be posting some more details closer to the date.

Michael


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

As stated above, we worked on the track. But this week sometime someone took it
upon themselves to take a "full sized" car and do donuts in our new offroad track. They
messed it up good enough to force us to have to get a tractor back out there to fix it
before we can lay pipe and jumps. If anyone wittnessed anything please contact me.
And as for today, mother nature isn't playing nice. Keep posted.
Thanks


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Well mother nature has won the battle again. There will be no racing this weekend.

Lake


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Got to make an unexpected trip up north to visit a bad sick family member. Will
be gone for a week. Lake and Cooper will be around this week. See ya'll when I
get back.


----------



## Mr Nitro (Aug 27, 2005)

Lake Check your PM Freak!


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Alright guys, going to be out there Sat. Will be there between 8am and 9am with
tractor once again to try to get the offroad back going. Need all the help we can
get. Then racing at normal time. Please come out one way or another. Funds are
low due to a couple of rain days and one no show day. Need the support, thanks.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Last Saturday's race results are up on the oval thread, only had dirt oval classes.


----------



## Mr Nitro (Aug 27, 2005)

Lake check your PM


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*JULY 15th NASCAR RACE*

OK guys, sorry for the delays on some of this info. I've missed alot of time
this last month due to family issues.

We will be there the 15th, and are going to have two classes of nascar:
4300 brushless and stock.

As for the two day event, it would be nice to see some kind of head count
to get an idea of how many entries we're going to have. Making a post on
here, our website, or notify SLIDER would be great. As I'm sure ya'll would
understand, it wouldn't make sense to have a whole weekend for just 10
or so racers. Also we're going to have to come up with some exspenses 
before that day, and this would help us make a few decisions if we had 
some idea of who's coming. The details on entry fees, times, and prizes
will be posted once we see the response we get. This is our first time
that we've done a single big race, so please excuse some of the
disorganization. As we all would agree, the ultimate goal is to have a good
time, learn some tricks, enjoy the fellowship, and of course earn some
bragging rights.

Thanks


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's a link to another on-road race in the Birmingham, Alabama area. This is not oval but road course. Maybe some of you might like to participate.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=151105


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the invite.


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

We will be racing tomorrow July 8th. Yall come on out and let rub some lexan, also remember the 1st Annual Oval Shotout held on July 15th. We will be posting the final plans after racing this weekend.

Michael


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Dirt oval race results posted on oval thread.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

OK folks, remember that July has five weekends, so there
will be a two weekend gap before the next race day which 
will be on August 12.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

OK folks, we gotta get back in the groove. LAKE was out there all day Saturday.
We realize it's hot and the offroad has been down for a while. We need some 
support. We'll be out there again in two weeks. Also we're planning a big offroad
race only weekend in a couple of months. We'll post the details in a week or so.
Thanks NITRO for coming out.

Brent


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Alright guys let's get'em cranked and charged up for this Saturday!


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*Saturday 9th Racing*

Talked to COOPER last night, he said he'd come out but most likely it would be
unofficial-no computer. Sorry guys, but we have an offroad bug and gotta run
the Jackson one to see if I can hold my title. LOL(gonna get spanked)


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

OK ya'll, let's get'em cranked up for Saturday. I would
like to have our first official race on the offroad to
see how it is. So bring it on!!!!!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Anyone running electric touring car in Ttown anymore?


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Well we have been out there but there have not been any racers. The track is hurting to stay alive. We are running out of money. There have not been any racers in months.

Michael Lake


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Hang in there brother.

OK fellas, I want to make a correction(I'll post on web page too) to two of the guys that were out there yesterday when I told them we'll race in two weeks. September
has 5 weekends, so October 14th will be the next time we race(hence every 2nd
and 4th weekend of the month). Sorry

As for the track, we've not had any racers for the past two or three months. Our
funds from a good late winter and spring have finally run out, we barely have enough
for September's rent. I realize that there has been several factors leading to this:
a very hot summer for one, but also a couple of rain days, and also we did take off
one Saturday to go racing out of town. Outside of that we have been out there 
every 2nd and 4th weekend since last September. I appreciate everyone that has
helped and supported the track and we have had a lot of fun at the times we've 
been able to race. We just need some help. Now I know that the good Lord, family,
and work come first and playing with toy cars is low on the priority list. Believe me
I know first hand, with one in kindegarten, one in preshcool, working in a family 
business, and volunteering time with the church are just a few of the things that
requires alot of time. I know that all of you have similar schedules. I'm NOT writing this to chastise anyone. We're just asking for some donations to help keep our property, so we'll have a place to play. $1, $2, $10, or whatever will be a big help.
I've never asked anyone for this help before. Cooper, Lake, and I have been doing
it and with the help of MAC Hobbies for the $200 to start with last year when we
took it over, that's it. There have been a few of you that gave us entry fee money
just to help too, even when we didn't have a race-thanks to ya'll. Below is my 
address if you want to send something or you can come on a race day in person if
that makes you feel more comfortable. Thanks for your support.

Brent Sanders
10399 Evergreen Church Rd
Vance, Alabama 35490


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

OK guys, I'll be there Saturday for regular racing. So let's get'em off them shelves!


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

It's a nice day for racing, so bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Race results on the Oval thread.


----------



## Xtremercracing (Jun 13, 2003)

I have my 1/12 Hyperdrive pro onroad up for bid on eBay. Starting bid $1. You can find it by clicking on the link below.

http://cm.ebay.com/cm/ck/1065-29296-2357-0?uid=228360198&site=0&ver=LCA080805&item=280062782719&lk=URL


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Tomorrow is our first race of the year, so come on!! Dirt tracks are too wet.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

I've started us a new thread for '07.

Here's the address:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=171029


----------

